# Uncharted 3 Assets Smash Predecessor and an Entire 25 Terabyte Hard Drive



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Uncharted 3 Assets Smash Predecessor and an Entire 25 Terabyte Hard Drive*










Last month, Naughty Dog stated that _Uncharted 3: Drake’s Deception_ will surpass 50GB of space, but will be condensed to meet the 50GB Blu-ray space requirement. Now that the game has been marked as gold, how large is it after all?

Naughty Dog’s Co-President, Christophe Balestra, has posted a picture via his Twitter account which shows _Uncharted 3_ assets taking up an entire 25 Terabyte drive (that’s over 25 THOUSAND Gigabytes). See for yourself:










To put that in perspective, Game of the Year winning _Uncharted 2: Among Thieves_ was a mere 25GB, which isn’t even half as large as its successor. A larger game typically translates into more environments, more content, and as a result a more fulfilling game to play. It’s hard to imagine a game going bigger than _Uncharted_ 2 this generation, but _Uncharted 3_ is aiming to be just that, a bigger a better game.

Look out for what will probably be the largest game to-date when it arrives on November 1st.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice marketing.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Nice marketing.



I know, I wonder if this would qualify as a Monsterish style of marketing?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have no doubt that screen cap is of a file containing everything to do with the game, including every last iota of stuff that didnt make the game, brainstorming ideas, the lot. I think most computer savy people will see through the marketing blurb, and the rest simply wont care either way.

I used to get really annoyed at advertising and marketing like this, but I tend to ignore it these days. I highly doubt anyone playing the final game will be wandering about the game size. In fact, I bet the final game could potentially make people wander why its 25Tb large and be pretty disappointed.

Either way, I expect the fans to be pretty impressed with the finished article, and make this article moot.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

In my experience, it's all about textures.

It's so easy to get (uselessly) HUGE texture files.

Then when you compress the resolution and encoding format (and they look the same on everyone's 1080P TV) you cut the size exponentially.


----------

